
Colorado Woman sues the Wayback Machine - reitzensteinm
http://www.informationweek.com/news/showArticle.jhtml?articleID=0198001674
======
reitzensteinm
This has serious implications for opt-in versus opt-out on the internet. I
wonder if Google will donate some legal help for this since there's the
potential for a troubling precendent to be set.

